# Triple Edge Archery



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I headed over to Dayton this morning to look at some bows, I am currently shooting a Mathews Q2 and I am not unhappy with the bow but if there was something newer and better then I was in the market otherwise it was going to be a new site and arrows for the Q2.

I got there shortly after they opened and one of their techs named Mark took the questions, I got there as soon as they opened so that I could get a little time before the other critters starting showing up but the place had people waiting behind me shortly after they opened, yet Mark continued with the task at hand and not knowing if this would result in a sale or not.

I asked if he could set me up a left handed Mathews Monster to test shoot and he took his time setting the bow up with a great pair of sights along with a nice rest and everything squared and leveled when all I had asked for was throwing on a rest and lets fling a few downrange. It was most likely this attention to detail that resulted in the sale as when I first shot the bow at 70 lbs a few times I was not sure about the draw cycle as it seemed a little rough but was grouping very well so I had him turn down the bow to 60 lbs and lets try again, the bow shot great and the deal was made.









I am happy that Mark took the time to make sure this bow was capable of performing to its peak instead of slapping on a cheap rest to satisfy a possible window shopper, it did make the difference in a sale.









I ended up with a Monster turned down to 60 lbs @ 30" draw length and slinging Easton Flatline's at 320 fps.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Tyler set me about 6 months ago. It was my first bow and he was really helpful and answered all of my many questions.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That kinda customer service is hard to find these days. Congrats on the new bow and props to the guy out in Dayton.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought my Alpha max 32 from Triple Edge, No problems,


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I bought my Drenalin from Tyler. Sam the owner strives on taking care of all their customers wether you are just window shopping, asking questions, or buying accessories or even a bow. Mark is a great help as well. Keep in mind most everyone that is bowhunting takes their stuff in for work in Sept so just be patient...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

With that long draw lenght you got you can realy take advantage of the bows full potential...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

The bow shot very well at 70 lbs but with my shoulder in the dumps this season and the bow having a pretty harsh break over in the cams decided to hunt it at 60 lbs this year and bump it up to 70 in the spring. I would expect the bow to shoot in the 330's easily with hunting weight arrows.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't get me wrong I am not a speed freak and would not give up noise for speed but right now at 60lbs the bow groups great and may even be quieter than my Q2.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Mark has always taken good care of everyone that I have sent in there. A few of my friends have bought bows from him. I didn't even buy my bow from him but he took the time to re-tune it for me when I went to Canada last year and would not even take any money for his help. GOOD PEOPLE! GOOD SERVICE!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Not only does Mark know bows, but have you ever seen the dude shoot. Well worth the drive to get your bow work on. Oh yeah and they also have a little EYE CANDY working in there!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

hammerdown said:


> Oh yeah and they also have a little EYE CANDY working in there!


 Yeah I noticed, not sure if it was her or Mark that sealed the deal on the sale.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*And the reason is....*



jjtroutkiller said:


> Yeah I noticed, not sure if it was her or Mark that sealed the deal on the sale.


Now the truth comes out!!!:biggrin:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> That kinda customer service is hard to find these days. Congrats on the new bow and props to the guy out in Dayton.


They have been there for a few years now and have GREAT SERVICE!!! I purchased my bows and gear from them only now. I might pay a little more, but the service is 2nd to none. They set up not only my compound bow, but also put a new string on my crossbow and sighted it in. Also, they have great information and tips about shooting. They have a 20 yard indoor range that can shoot 6-8 at one time. Also we have shoot outside with their 3-D targets before.
:cop:


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Now if we could only get that type of service from that bow shop in Southwest Houston! They still get my business, but not because of their charming personalities! Props to Dayton!


----------



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a similar experience as everyone else here, and when I get good customer service I like to pass it on also. Sam sold me my bow about two years ago. they were closing and i was travelling from downtown houston. He kept the doors open after hours and didn't rush me and was VERY nice. I also liked that you could test out matthews and hoyt there (I was dead set on either one). I think at the time he was the only dealer that you could do that. Anyway, anyone in the market for a bow, I HIGHLY recommend triple edge based on what everyone has said here. well worth the long drive.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great people out there i go to them for all my bow hunting needs


----------

